# CAM status: Command timeout



## Demontager (Mar 26, 2013)

Own remote server machine AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2, 8Gb ram and 2x750Gb SATA2 HDDs. System running FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 on UFS with RAID 1.

```
# gmirror status
Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  ada0 (ACTIVE)
                      ada1 (ACTIVE)
```
Actually worried about a few things in `dmesg`:

```
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```
Anyway, the system boots without a problem, tried a couple of reboots. As I quite understand the kernel trying to load the AHCI module, but HDD does not support it. Does it? Hardware is old enough, so that could be the reason. Just want to make sure if it is safe to proceed installing web server stuff with such an error.

The full `dmesg` log:

```
# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (3000.03-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x40f33  Family = f  Model = 43  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8>
real memory  = 9126805504 (8704 MB)
avail memory = 8211685376 (7831 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <M S I  OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
acpi0: <M S I OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, ddf00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xfe9f0000-0xfe9fffff,0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff irq 18 at device 5.0 on pci1
hdac0: <ATI RS690 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe9e8000-0xfe9ebfff irq 19 at device 5.2 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfeaff000-0xfeafffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI message
re0: Chip rev. 0x38000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:92:b6:cc:a4
ahci0: <ATI IXP600 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xb000-0xb007,0xa000-0xa003,0x9000-0x9007,0x8000-0x8003,0x7000-0x700f mem 0xfe7ff800-0xfe7ffbff irq 22 at device 18.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fe000-0xfe7fefff irq 16 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fd000-0xfe7fdfff irq 17 at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fc000-0xfe7fcfff irq 18 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci2
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fb000-0xfe7fbfff irq 17 at device 19.3 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci3
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fa000-0xfe7fafff irq 18 at device 19.4 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci4
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe7ff000-0xfe7ff0ff irq 19 at device 19.5 on pci0
ehci0: AMD SB600/700 quirk applied
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <ATI IXP600 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcd800-0xce7ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle0: CLK_VAL field overlaps THT_EN bit
device_attach: acpi_throttle0 attach returned 6
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <ATI RS690/780 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI RS690/780 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI RS690/780 (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SAMSUNG HD753LJ 1AA01110> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <SAMSUNG HD754JJ 1AJ10001> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (2/2).
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
uhub5: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0p3 [rw]...
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## mav@ (Mar 27, 2013)

The reason that this chip supports SATA Port Multipliers, but has a problem with their detection sequence, that causes mentioned timeouts. It should not cause problems.


----------

